# GORE BIKE WEAR WINDSTOPPER N2S laminate Phantom Plus 2 Jacke



## LittleHunter (9. September 2007)

Seit Ihr mit der Jacke zufrieden ?
Für welches Wetter / Jahreszeit bzw. Anwendungszwecke beim biken ist die Jacke geeignet ? Wird die direkt auf die Haut getragen sprich ohne Trikot ?
Lässt sie sich klein falten für den Rucksack ?

Wo liegt der Unterschied zur Trikot Variante ?


----------



## Andreas_70 (10. September 2007)

Hallo, 
ich habe die Jacke seit Anfang 2006 und bin sehr zufrieden damit  . Ich trage sie oft und immer ohne Trikot drunter.

Im Winter hab ich dann noch eine Jacke drüber. 
Die Jacke war zwar nicht ganz billig, aber ich muss sagen ich würde sie mir jederzeit wieder holen - nicht zuletzt des Services wegen. 
Im April 2006 hab ich mir bei einem Sturz einen Ärmel aufgerissen  . Nach einem Anruf und einer Mail zum Deutschen Vertrieb ging die Jacke zum Hersteller und wurde repariert. Hat nichtmal 3 Wochen gedauert und nur knapp 30 Eur inkl. Versand gekostet  .

Wo jetzt die genauen Unterschiede liegen kann ich Dir aber nicht beantworten. 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (10. September 2007)

Ich hab seit längerem das Vorgängermodell. Damit bin ich den kompletten letzten "Winter" gefahren, je nach Temperatur mit langen oder kurzem U-Hemd. 
Bei höheren Temperaturen kann man´s auch ohne Ärmel und was drunter anziehen - ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Trag eigentlich nur im Hochsommer ein normales Trikot. 
Einziger Fehler aus meiner Sicht: der Stoff im Rücken wird unansehlich, wenn man mit Rucksack fährt.


----------



## Speedstuff (10. September 2007)

Interessiere mich auch für diese Jacke...
Ist da ein Unterziehhemd eingearbeitet bzw sieht man die nackte Haut wenn man den Reißverschluss aufmacht??


----------



## _mike_ (14. September 2007)

Speedstuff schrieb:


> Interessiere mich auch für diese Jacke...
> Ist da ein Unterziehhemd eingearbeitet bzw sieht man die nackte Haut wenn man den Reißverschluss aufmacht??



Hast du schon mal irgendein Trickot oder Jacke mit eingebautem Unterhemd gesehen????? 
Na klar siehst du die Haut wenn du kein Unterhemd anziehst.....


----------



## Speedstuff (14. September 2007)

who knows


----------



## Speedstuff (14. September 2007)

dann wirds ja sehr frisch, wenn man die jacke mal aufmacht...aber gut, bei trägerhosen würde ich sowieso was drunter ziehen...


----------



## Hanni_84 (14. September 2007)

LittleHunter schrieb:


> Wird die direkt auf die Haut getragen sprich ohne Trikot?


Der Einsatzzweck seitens des Herstellers ist ohne jegliche Art von "Unterwäsche" beabsichtigt. 
Das kannst du am "N2S" = "Next 2 Skin" = "next to skin" erkennen 

...obwohl da noch nichtmal ein Unterhemd eingearbeitet ist...


----------



## Rebell-78 (14. September 2007)

Wenn Du die Jacke über das Net bestellst, kaufe eine Nr. kleiner als Du sonst trägst.
Die Jacke fällt etwas weit aus. Habe im Gr. M und ist mir zu groß. Überlege wieder umzutauschen.

Da es auch ohne Unterhemd funzt, sollte schon eng liegen.


----------



## kleinbiker (14. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe zweimal das Vorgängermodel. einmal Gr. S und einmal M. Die erste Serie hatte noch recht unelastisches N2S Material. Passen mir eigentlich beide recht gut, das S vielleicht ein Tick zu klein, das M ein Tick zu groß. Zusätzlich habe ich mir letztes Jahr noch ein neues Phantom Trikot geholt in S. Das fällt reichlich weit aus, so dass ich fast XS hätte nehmen können, wenn es das gegeben hätte. Nachteil der zweiten Serie sind die nicht mehr winddichten kurzen Raglanärmel und die recht unpraktische hintere große Reisverschlusstasche. Die nächste Generation bekommt hinten wieder drei Taschen: eine Reisverschlusstasche in der Mitte, zwei kleinere links und rechts daneben (wenn ich's richtig in Erinnerung habe).

Temeraturbereich ist bei mir von etwa 12 Grad (mit langen Unterhemd) über 17 Grad (mit kurzem Unterhemd) bis 25 Grad (ohne Unterhemd). Dazu muß ich sagen, dass ich eine ausgesprochene Frostbeule bin .

Für mich kommt der zeit kaum ein anderes Trikot in Frage!

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (17. September 2007)

kleinbiker schrieb:


> Temeraturbereich ist bei mir von etwa 12 Grad (mit langen Unterhemd) über 17 Grad (mit kurzem Unterhemd) bis 25 Grad (ohne Unterhemd). Dazu muß ich sagen, dass ich eine ausgesprochene Frostbeule bin .



alter schwede, ich fahre ab 12°C im kurzem trikot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleHunter (18. September 2007)

So nun eine Quelle für die Jacke. Gibts noch in schwarz/rot für 65 Euro bei hibike.de die Frage ist nur wielange noch  Meine habe ich bereits erhalten


----------



## Schiky (19. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich greife das hier mal auf, könnt ihr mir etwas zu der folgenden Jacke sagen: GORE BIKE WEAR Gore-Tex Fusion Jacke
Ginge mir da vor allem um die Tauglichkeit für den Winter, da ich derzeit mit meinen Fox Jaken zwar zufrieden bin, aber denke das sie für die kalten Tage nicht reichen. Und nebenbei musste ich nach Anprobe einer Gor Tex Jacke feststellen, das die Qualität dort wohl doch noch ne Stufe höher ist. Wobei diese Jacke ja auch ein paar Euro kostet!


----------



## MacMephisto (19. September 2007)

Gibts hier jemanden, der diese Jacke in XXL hat?
Bisher haben die meisten Goresachen, die ich probiert habe (vornehmlich Hosen) mir nicht so gut gepasst vom Schnitt (bin 1.96 m und eher kräftig als dürr)
Gibts bei HiBike grad noch in meiner Größe, vielleicht bestell ich sie ja.

Ist die Jacke von der Funktion her mit einem Specialized Comp Windtex Trikot (langarm) zu vergleichen? Das hab ich nämlich in XXXL und das passt gerade eben noch, weswegen ich mir für die kalte Jahreszeit doch lieber was besseres suchen will.


----------



## MacMephisto (27. September 2007)

SO, mein Gore Phantom Plus II Trikot ist gekommen.
Naja, von der Haptik wirkt es eher billig. Passt dafür ganz gut, nur leider kann ich es bei dem Wetter nicht ausprobieren, aber ich denke für die Temperaturen wird es eh zu kalt sein nur mit dem Teil rumzufahren.


----------



## [Vale-46] (29. September 2007)

Hallo, ich habe gestern die Phantom Plus Jacke bekommen und heute morgen gleich mal eine Runde gedreht. Temperatur: 11 Grad, starker Wind und Nieselregen.
Ich muss sagen, tolles Teil. Ohne was drunter angenehm warm und das ohne zu schwitzen. Werde morgen mal eine etwas längere Ausfahrt machen und dann nachberichten.


----------



## [Vale-46] (17. Oktober 2007)

So, habe jetzt lange genug testen können. Anfangs etwas skeptisch, habe ich mir doch bei 7 Grad ein Thermo Trikot druntergezogen. Nach ca. 20 min. habe ich es wieder ausgezogen. War mir doch zu warm. Also ich konnte bis jetzt in dem Temperaturbereich von fünf bis 15 Grad fahren, ohne was drunter und ohne zu schwitzen. Von der Passgröße her solltet ihr eine Nummer kleiner nehmen. Gore fällt wohl etwas größer aus.

Also insgesamt gesehen, ein tolles Teil, wenn auch recht teuer. In der letzten Mountain Bike hat das Damenmodel als Testsieger abgeschnitten. Dem Ergebnis kann ich mich nur anschließen.

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/phantomlady.642706.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Picard_75 (18. Oktober 2007)

@[Vale-46]: Leider finde ich bei meinem Versand nur das GORE BIKE WEAR Phantom Plus II WINDSTOPPER N2S Trikot. Ist dies die Jacke, die Du meinst oder  etwas völlig anderes? Kannst Du mir ggf. einen Link zukommen lassen, wo Du Deine Jacke bestellt hast? Danke.


----------



## Rebell-78 (18. Oktober 2007)

Picard_75 schrieb:


> @[Vale-46]: Leider finde ich bei meinem Versand nur das GORE BIKE WEAR Phantom Plus II WINDSTOPPER N2S Trikot. Ist dies die Jacke, die Du meinst oder  etwas völlig anderes? Kannst Du mir ggf. einen Link zukommen lassen, wo Du Deine Jacke bestellt hast? Danke.



Di Jacke ist es. Habe im blau :

http://www.karstadt.de/produktAnzeigen.do?pfad=2973+746674+746675+746678&pid=2960809


----------



## MacMephisto (18. Oktober 2007)

Das bei Karstadt dürfte das N2S Windstopper Trikot sein, welches ich auch habe.
Hab bei HiBike dafür allerdings nur 65  bezahlt.


----------



## [Vale-46] (18. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe die Jacke (Trikot) bei Globi gekauft. Allerdings etwas teurer als hier angeboten. Den Preis nehme ich aber in KAuf, da ich bei Globi nur gute Erfahrungen hinsichtlich etwaiger Umtausch oder Reklamationen oder Garantiefälle habe.

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=gt_48401&k_id=0306&hot=0

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## LittleHunter (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe die Trikot/Jacke bereits einige Wochen im Einsatz und finde sie echt optimal. Hätte nicht gedacht das man mit dem Teile gleich zwei Bekleidungsstücke in einem bekommt. Echt praktisch ist das man die Ärmel abmachen kann. Der Schweiß wird gut abtransportiert und funktioniert auch gut mit meinem Odlo Shirt darunter. Auch ohne dieses ist es schön warm und die Windstopper Membrane funktioniert einwandfrei. Klare Kaufempfehlung !


----------



## botswana23 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

habe auch nach der Jacke gegöögelt aber leider nur für über
120.- Euro gefunden ??

Wo gibts die für 65 ?? Bei hibike auch nichmer


----------

